# All I see is grey



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

Just a couple of pics from yesterday courtesy of Dominic Cusati.

Build thread coming soon. Enjoy!



















:beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Stunning!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

dope look!!!!

wanted to pick up a set of these for winter

cant seem to find them yet though


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Everytime I think I'm okay staying static, someone like you posts up a pic of a TT laying some frame and the thought of getting bags pops back in my head...Damn you man, damn you to hell.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

paullee said:


> Everytime I think I'm okay staying static, someone like you posts up a pic of a TT laying some frame and the thought of getting bags pops back in my head...Damn you man, damn you to hell.



x2


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

1.8tipgls said:


> dope look!!!!
> 
> wanted to pick up a set of these for winter


This is exactly what I want to do.


Looks great!:thumbup: You appear to be the first rolling them, and pulling them off very well.:beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Beautiful car. But you need to fix that broken rear axle look...it's lilke a hot chick with arm-pit hair.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Nice combo!! Love it


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> It's lilke a hot chick with arm-pit hair.


LOL


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

h2o??


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks for all the love guys! 



bklnstunt718 said:


> h2o??


 hell yes! you? did you end up getting rid of it? i remember seeing a feeler thread a while back.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Still have her keeping her! Lol 
Can't wait to see your car. I'll be there!


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> Still have her keeping her! Lol
> Can't wait to see your car. I'll be there!


 Good to hear! She's def an inspirational TT for many, myself included. 

Feel free to come by and say whats up at the wheel whores launch party. The car is still a work in progress, I just literally finished up with the motor swap and air install. So much more to do.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Always a sucker for the colorless wonders :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Always a sucker for the colorless wonders :thumbup:


 Then let me pour you another glass of the "colorless" Koolaid.  
















































My apologies to the OP for the hijack. 

cheers.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

^ needs more low


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> ^ needs more low


 Nah...that's been done to death. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Nah...that's been done to death. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 ^ still needs more low :thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

veeko said:


> Just a couple of pics from yesterday courtesy of Dominic Cusati.
> 
> Build thread coming soon. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


 wow! 

any more pics! looks cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> Still have her keeping her! Lol
> Can't wait to see your car. I'll be there!


 
we should have a mini bagged TT gtg down in ocmd  

there'll be at least 4 or 5 of us no?


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

trixx said:


> we should have a mini bagged TT gtg down in ocmd
> 
> there'll be at least 4 or 5 of us no?


 set it up  




35i 2000 said:


> wow!
> 
> any more pics! looks cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean!


 as requested...


----------



## dubtekmotorsports (Mar 19, 2002)

What size are the wheels/tires/spacers? Staggered? Nice looking ride!


----------

